# Windows 7 auf dem Eee PC 1000H



## <--@ndré--> (18. Januar 2009)

Eigentlich ist der kleine gar nicht für so etwas gedacht. Die ersten Eee-PC liefen noch auf Linux weil sie zu langsam für XP waren, doch mit den Netbooks, die auf dem Intel Atom basieren, wurde vieles anderes.
Windows XP ist nun das Standard-OS bei dem Kleinen und schon wollen die ersten auch eines der neuen Betriebssysteme installieren. In diesem Falle: Die offizielle Beta von Windows Seven.

„Netbooks sind doch so klein und schwach, da läuft Vista sicher nicht flüssig“ ist ein Satz, den sich wohl jeder der sich für Hardware interessiert schon mal gefragt hat.
Aber kommen wir mal zum eigentlichen Sinn eines Betriebssystems. Es ist die Grundlage für weitere Programme und verwaltet die Hardware (Treiber). Ist es nicht eigentlich armselig, dass ein Betriebssystem überhaupt nicht flüssig laufen kann? 

Vor Vista hatte sich keiner für solche Glas-Effekte interessiert und wirklich brauchen kann man sie nicht. Denn außer das es gut aussieht gibt es keinen wirklich Nutzen.
Auch Aero (3D-Flip) ist nicht gerade Ressourcensparend und ich persönlich finde die Übersicht mit Alt + Tab deutlich besser und einfacher.

Nun ja, unabhängig vom Nutzen dieser Effekte sind sie eines, aufwendig. Zumindest für schwache Grafikchips. Und eben so einen hat der Eee-PC 1000H. Zwar ist er schneller als die Ur-Generation der Eee-PC-Reihe, aber er ist und bliebt ein Onboardchip mit schwacher Leistung.

Nun die Frage: Kann man Windows 7 (Beta 1) auf dem Eee-PC installieren und noch viel mehr, kann man es überhaupt benutzen?

Dieser Test enthält Benchmarks, Screenshots, ein Video und jede Menge Text über das subjektive Empfinden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*CPU-Geschwindigkeiten*


Generell gibt es beim Eee-PC 1000H drei verschiedene Einstellungsmodi für die CPU:






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


|



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


|



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Power-Saving:*
 1254 MHz 
_(104,5MHz * 12) / 627 MHz (104,5MHz * 6)_
|
*High Performance:*
 1600 MHz 
_(133MHz * 12) /  800 MHz (133MHz * 6)_
|
*Super Performance:*
 1710 MHz 
_(142,5MHz * 12)_
 / 855 MHz 
_(142,5MHz * 6)_
(links: Last / rechts: Intel Speedstep)

Die Spannungen ändern sich mit den verschiedenen Einstellungen nicht, sondern bleiben bei 1,013v (Stromspar) bzw. 1,200v (Last).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Installation*

Die frische Installation belegt knapp 7 Gigabyte, dafür sollte auch auf einer SSD genug Platz sein.

Nach der Installation aller Treiber (LAN/WLAN/Cam - der Rest wird automatisch installiert) sieht der Desktop so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Moment sieht es bei mir so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Wie bereits erwähnt installiert Win7 die Treiber für die Grafik automatisch.
In der Vista/Seven-Version des Treibers heißt allerdings _igfxext.exe_ anders, und somit spuckt das ASUS Eee-PC Tray eine Fehlermeldung aus.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Installation eines älteren Treibers schafft Abhilfe.


Exterm ärgerlich - wer die kostenlose Avira AntiVir-Software installiert wird bei den Updates ein Problem.

Denn das Werbefenster hat eine Größe von mehr als 600 Pixeln. Der kleine 10-Zoll des Eee-PC kann daher den "OK"-Button nicht anzeigen - man kann das Fenster allerdings trotzdem mit Enter oder dem X schließen. (dieses Problem gilt natürlich auch für XP)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Windowsleistungsindex*



> Prozessor: *2,2*
> Arbeitsspeicher (RAM): *4,4*
> Grafik: *2,3*
> Grafik (Spiele): *3,0*
> Primäre Festplatte: *2,9*





*Startzeiten*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Windows 7 fährt mit 69 Sekunden bis zum Firefoxstart etwa 20% schneller als Windows XP, dass 83 Sekunden braucht.



*SuperPi (1M)*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_Anmerkung: 7 lief im "Basic-Stil"_

Bei SuperPi sieht das Bild genau umgekehrt aus - zwischen einer und fünf Sekunden beträgt der Unterschied.



*3DMark03*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch im 3DMark03 hängt XP die neue Windows-Beta ab.



*Aero Glass und 3D-Flip*

Durch die Effekte wird viel Leistung verschwendet, das sieht man in den Benchmarks.

Aber ein gutes hat das ganze. Im Allgemeinen läuft Windows 7 sehr angenehm, auch der 3D-Flip.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xyy49dThm4c




*Alltagstauglichkeit*

Aufgrund der eher niedrigen Displayhelligkeit, die ich benutze um Stromzusparen, wirken die Fenster wegen der Glaseffekte eher unübersichtlicher.

Der Media Player spielt Videos (720x480) leider nicht richtig flüßig ab. Unter XP ist dies kein Problem. Das allerdings natürlich nur im Power Saving Mode mit dem Media Player. Mit dem VLC-Player oder mind. dem High Performance Mode ist dies kein Problem. Generell agiert der Media Player in Win7 sehr langsam (lange Ladezeiten von MP3s).


----------



## <--@ndré--> (18. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*vs.*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das der Pentium schneller ist sollte eigentlich klar sein. Nur wie groß wird der Vorsprung sein - getestet wird in den gleichen Kategorien wie oben, beim Eee-PC wird immer der Super Performance Mode benutzt.


----------



## BamBuchi (18. Januar 2009)

Habs doch gelesen 

Schön ! 

Hast du echt sehr schön gemacht....


----------



## D!str(+)yer (18. Januar 2009)

lölz, du hast doch langeweile^^

aber schöner test *hehe*

kannst du schon was zur Akkulaufzeit sagen?


----------



## <--@ndré--> (18. Januar 2009)

Geht eigentlich mit der Langweile. 

Die Akkulaufzeit ist kürzer, das steht fest. Aber ich habe keine genauen Messungen damit gemacht (bei dem Akku dauert so ein Test ja 15 Stunden).

Gruß,
André


----------



## D!str(+)yer (18. Januar 2009)

<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> Geht eigentlich mit der Langweile.
> 
> Die Akkulaufzeit ist kürzer, das steht fest. Aber ich habe keine genauen Messungen damit gemacht (bei dem Akku dauert so ein Test ja 15 Stunden).
> 
> ...



hast du bei Win7 den auch die dienste was abgespeckt?
Da läuft ja so einiges


----------



## <--@ndré--> (18. Januar 2009)

Noch habe ich gar nichts gemacht, das werde ich dann aber wohl mal machen müssen, das normale Videos ruckeln ist sehr ungünstig.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (18. Januar 2009)

denke ich mir ^^
ist den der Atom am ende, oder wo meinste liegt das Hauptproblem?


----------



## <--@ndré--> (18. Januar 2009)

Ich denke das wird der Atom sein, weil grafisch ja auch nicht zu wenig von ihm abverlangt wird.

Vielleicht geht es ja, wenn ich die Aero-Effekte ausschalte.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (18. Januar 2009)

hmm, hätte ich nicht XP gerade fertig eingerichtet auf der brandneuen SSD würd ichs auch mal auf meinem 1000H testen 

Programmstarts profitieren nämlich ungemein davon *gg*


----------



## <--@ndré--> (19. Januar 2009)

Zack, jetzt geht das Video auch.


----------



## johnnyGT (19. Januar 2009)

super!!-was will man mehr!!-schöner test!!(und lässte win7 drauf??)


----------



## D!str(+)yer (19. Januar 2009)

<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> Zack, jetzt geht das Video auch.




haste Aero abgestellt, oder woran lag es ?


----------



## <--@ndré--> (20. Januar 2009)

Ich meinte eher das YouTube-Video geht jetzt.  

Aber ich habe es nochmal genau ausprobiert - mit High und Super Performance ruckeln die Videos nie, nur bei Power Saving sind leichte Ruckler zu sehen, sowohl mit als auch ohne Aero.

@johnnyGT: Danke, ja, ich lasse es jetzt drauf. Schließlich habe ich keine Einschränkungen und es ist gewohnter.


----------



## sYntaX (21. Januar 2009)

Schöner Test! 
Die Superpi Werte sind zwar grottig, aber wie man in deinem Video sehen kann, läuft W7 gar nicht mal so schlecht. Die Bootzeit ist im Gegensatz zu XP auch gut.


----------



## <--@ndré--> (21. Januar 2009)

Die Werte sind ja unter XP ebenfalls ziemlich langsam, die Schuld liegt also nicht nur an Seven, sondern auch am Atompilz.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (26. Januar 2009)

schöner test! bestätigt meine Wahl für'n EEE1000 immer mehr
wann kommt der Vergleichstest?

lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## <--@ndré--> (26. Januar 2009)

Wenn ich XP auf dem alten Rechner neuinstalliert habe. Dafür muss ich dann alle Daten sichern und das geht entweder nur über Netzwerk, viele DVDs oder Uploaden, wobei sich der Zeitaufwand zwischen 2 Stunden, 20 Stunden und 2 Tagen einpendelt.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (26. Januar 2009)

nimm doch ne externe HDD und Acronis True Image Home 2009 in der Testversion. Machste nen Back-Up und später stellst du es einfach wieder her.

lg
nichtraucher


----------



## johnnyGT (26. Januar 2009)

und laufen irgebdwelche spiele drauf??


----------



## chris@vs (28. Januar 2009)

Hey, ich hab mal Windows  auf den Laptop von meinem Vater installiert (eigentlich sollte ich XP draufmachen, hab aber irgenwie as Internet nich zum laufen gebracht )
Also Win läuft super flüssig auf dem Celeron M mit 1,6 GHz und 512 MB Arbeitsspeicher. Allerdings können diese Grafikeffekte nicht ausgeführt werden
(wen juckts...)
Also was das sparen von Sys Resourcen angeht, hat MS alle seine Versprechen gehalten! Ich freue mich schon auf die endgültige Version!


----------



## <--@ndré--> (28. Januar 2009)

johnnyGT schrieb:


> und laufen irgebdwelche spiele drauf??



Need for Speed Underground 2 - läuft auf niedrigsten Details (640x480) gerade eben. (geschätzt 15-20fps)

Wirklich spielen kann man das aber nicht.


----------



## sYntaX (28. Januar 2009)

<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> Need for Speed Underground 2 - läuft auf niedrigsten Details (640x480) gerade eben. (geschätzt 15-20fps)
> 
> Wirklich spielen kann man das aber nicht.



hihi lade mal den Screenshot hoch, den du mir gezeigt hast 
Da sieht man dann die Gameboy Color Grafik


----------



## <--@ndré--> (28. Januar 2009)

Okey, hier habt ihr eure NFSU2-Screens. Und ich musste noch nicht einmal resizen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß,
André


----------



## nichtraucher91 (28. Januar 2009)

sieht doch gut aus. was du hast^^

lg
nichtraucher


----------



## el barto (28. Januar 2009)

echt interessanter test!! hätte nicht gedacht das es überhaupt läuft. 

ok das spiel sieht böse aus  aber dazu ist ein eee pc ja auch nicht da

mfg el barto


----------



## <--@ndré--> (28. Januar 2009)

Ich kann das jab unter XP noch ausprobieren, aber ich glaube nicht, dass das an Win7 liegt sondern generell am Eee. 

Schade ist es trotzdem, eine Runde Autorennen oder 'ne Partie Fussball wäre unterwegs nett gewesen.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (28. Januar 2009)

juhu meiner kommt schon morgen!
und dann kommt auch win 7 drauf


lg
nichtraucher


----------



## <--@ndré--> (28. Januar 2009)

Freut mich, aber ich würde dir empfehlen die 32bit Englisch drauf zu machen. Denn die deutsche ist - wie du vielleicht selber gemerkt hast - eine extreme Mischung aus Deutsch und Englisch. Siehe hier ...

Eigentlich würde ich auch die englische drauf machen, aber jetzt wieder alles neuinstallieren - ne, da habe ich auch keine Lust drauf. 

*Eee-PC 1000H FTW! *


----------



## nichtraucher91 (28. Januar 2009)

hab mir 7 noch nicht so genau angeschaut aber gemerkt habe ich es auch schon...

lg
nichtraucher


----------



## <--@ndré--> (28. Januar 2009)

Okey, ich hoffe ich konnte dir mit meinen paar Testergebnissen helfen. 

Ach ja, ich habe die Benchmarks vom P4 jetzt gemacht, muss sie morgen nur noch in _Form _bringen.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (28. Januar 2009)

okay ich bin gespannt
was seht dem PIV als grafik zur seite?

lg
nichtraucher


----------



## aurionkratos (28. Januar 2009)

Wie sieht es eigentlich mit der Taskbar aus? Die müsste doch eigentlich echt viel platz fressen, oder nicht? Wie sieht es aus, wenn du sie z.B. links an den Rand machst?


----------



## Onkel_Dithmeyer (9. Februar 2009)

Mal eine Frage, wie hast du die Installation auf den USB-Stick bekommen oder wie hast du installiert, denn DVD-Laufwerk hat der kleine doch nicht oder? Ich kämpfe hier nämlich schon ein wenige damit....


----------



## xxcenturioxx (9. Februar 2009)

Ich wette Vista läuft nahezu genauso gut auf dem Atom wie Win7 auch..
Ich hab nämlich Geschwindigkeitsmäßig kaum Unterschiede gemerkt gegenüber ner frischen Vista Installation..


----------



## frEnzy (9. Februar 2009)

Interessant wäre ein Vergleich, wenn Nvidias ION Plattform zu haben ist. ob das auch unter Windwos was bringt oder nur bei Games?


----------



## D!str(+)yer (9. Februar 2009)

Onkel_Dithmeyer schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage, wie hast du die Installation auf den USB-Stick bekommen oder wie hast du installiert, denn DVD-Laufwerk hat der kleine doch nicht oder? Ich kämpfe hier nämlich schon ein wenige damit....




Das musst du entweder mit nem Externen Laufwerk machen, oder von einem stick 

Schau mal hier, hier ist ne gute anleitung um nen stick dafür ein zu richten!
WinSetupFromUSB - Windows Installation vom USB-Stick  myeee.wordpress.com

Klappt echt gut, hab damit auch meinen 1000H neuinstalliert


----------



## nichtraucher91 (9. Februar 2009)

Hey Andre Glückwunsch, du bist auf der Main gelandet.

lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## L0cke (9. Februar 2009)

möchte auch zur Main gratulieren  , wann gibts denn die Vergleichswerte?


----------



## gardis (9. Februar 2009)

Also ich habe Win 7 beim mir auf den U100 drauf und muss sagen im vergleich zu Vista hat sich bis auf Optik nicht viel (spürbar) getan, der Akku ist immer noch so schnell leer.

Außerdem schmiert ab und zu mal der Explorer ab, vor allem wenn ich WLAN Einstellungen ändern möchte.

Aber sonst läuft es weitestgehend flüssig. Ich hab den in der Uni dabei und als Schreibmaschine und zum Surfen ist der ganz gut geeignet.

Von der englischen Installation würde ich abraten, da du sonst wieder zu viel umstellen musst, was Tastaurlayout angeht und so, und die Meldungen die noch in Englisch aufpoppen sind jetzt auch nicht weiter tragisch 

Also wenn ich mal wieder n Rappel bekomme, werd ich mal Ubuntu ausprobieren... bei meinen letzten Laptop ist es wieder runter geflogen, da ich zu dumm war die Kernspannung der CPU einzustellen, beim Atom an der Spannung drehen, bringt ja bekanntlich nicht viel...


----------



## ucbrother (9. Februar 2009)

Hi, ich habe *ASUS Eee PC 901Go, Linux, schwarz*


soll ich es auch Testen ob Win7 drauf läuft? Oder interessierts hier eh die Leute eher weniger?


----------



## spinal227 (9. Februar 2009)

ucbrother schrieb:


> Hi, ich habe *ASUS Eee PC 901Go, Linux, schwarz*
> 
> 
> soll ich es auch Testen ob Win7 drauf läuft? Oder interessierts hier eh die Leute eher weniger?


Also wenn er *weiss* gewesen wäre, hätte es mich interessiert. Aber so...


----------



## Micha-Stylez (9. Februar 2009)

spinal227 schrieb:


> Also wenn er *weiss* gewesen wäre, hätte es mich interessiert. Aber so...





Schöner Test hier !Hast du gut gemacht und schön übersichtlich alles !Sogar auf der Main damit  Nur das mit den Video´s ist ja wirklich sehr schade ! 

Sagt mal kurze Frage am Rande , scheinen ja wirklich viele das 1000H zu haben , ist das mit das beste Netbook ? Suche eins für meine Frau und hab mich noch nicht so damit beschäftigt ! 
Für eine kurze Aussage wäre ich dankbar !

Mfg Micha


----------



## D!str(+)yer (9. Februar 2009)

Micha-Stylez schrieb:


> Sagt mal kurze Frage am Rande , scheinen ja wirklich viele das 1000H zu haben , ist das mit das beste Netbook ? Suche eins für meine Frau und hab mich noch nicht so damit beschäftigt !
> Für eine kurze Aussage wäre ich dankbar !
> 
> Mfg Micha




KOmmt bisl drauf an was du genau suchst...
Das 1000H ist schon klasse. Und was den Eee von den anderen was absetzt ist die Akkulaufzeit, W-Lan N-draft und die Verarbeitung.
Die Hardware ist ja weitgehend die gleiche bei allen. Atom N270, 1GB ram, 160GB Sata und intel grafik.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (9. Februar 2009)

So wie es zu dir nach Hause kommt ist es perfekt für Office, I-Net und E-Mail. DVD'd kann man auch schauen unter XP mit nen externem Laufwerk. Unter Win 7 rate ich zu Mehr RAM. der frisst sich schnell voll. Die Akkulaufzeit ist auch geil! 5Stunden schafft man locker.

lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## Bucklew (10. Februar 2009)

da schaut mein opensuse mit kde 4.2 auf meinem ThinkpadX41 (1,5Ghz PIII-M mit 2GB Ram) WESENTLICH flüssiger aus....


----------



## <--@ndré--> (10. Februar 2009)

Ich denke schon, dass der 1000H sehr gut ist. Als ich den gekauft habe war er der beste.

Vorteil - im Vergleich zu den anderen Netbooks - ist natürlich die enorme Akkulaufzeit und das tolle Pad. Die Hardware ist ja bei allen gleich.


----------



## ucbrother (19. April 2010)

LOL, das hab ich damals gar nicht gelesen.


----------



## <--@ndré--> (26. April 2010)

*433 Tage o.O*

Weißt du wie alt dieser Thread ist? 
Vorallem - was sagt mir deine Aussage jetzt? 

Gruß,
André


----------



## mixxed_up (26. April 2010)

Just 4 Fun würd ich mal sagen.


----------



## <--@ndré--> (26. April 2010)

Ehm, ja ok.


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. April 2010)

Richtig gut werden die Netbooks sowieso, wenn die Onboardgrafik besser ist und HD beschleunigt, also den Prozessor entlasten kann.

Hast du das Netbook überhaupt noch?


----------



## ghostadmin (26. April 2010)

*AW: 433 Tage o.O*



<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> Vorallem - was sagt mir deine Aussage jetzt?
> 
> Gruß,
> André



Naja was soll dein Post gut eine Woche später?


----------



## <--@ndré--> (30. April 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Richtig gut werden die Netbooks sowieso, wenn die Onboardgrafik besser ist und HD beschleunigt, also den Prozessor entlasten kann.
> 
> Hast du das Netbook überhaupt noch?



Ja, ich habe ihn noch, allerdings nicht mehr Windows 7 drauf. 
Zwischenzeitlich war Ubuntu 9.10 drauf, aber damit komme ich gar nicht klar, vorallem weil Akkulaufzeit und Stromsparmechanismen nicht laufen wollten. 
Jetzt ist wieder das gute alte XP drauf, reicht völlig aus und hat von allen defitiniv die beste Akkuleistung. 



ghostadmin schrieb:


> Naja was soll dein Post gut eine Woche später?



1 Woche ist bei Weitem nicht so viel wie über 1 Jahr. 

Gruß,
André


----------

